
Nintendo introduces Wii U as a social-focused console - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/nintendo-introduces-wii-u-as-a-social-focused-console-2012064/
======
rsanchez1
I think Nintendo will be ahead of the curve in the next console gen again.
Nintendo chose to make their games more party and social oriented with the Wii
and it led all consoles in sales until Microsoft came out with the Kinect. A
social-focused console could become another hit in the era of Facebook.

